# Breguet Type 11 Aircraft Clock



## Aviator55 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have just enearthed a Breguet Type 11 aircraft dash mounted clock in a box in my study,I'd forgotten I had it. I was given it by a friend over 27 years ago. I can't get much info about this model . There are pics on another forum of an almost identical one with four mount holes on the front, mine has two. It is 60cm in dia and has a stopwatch function . There is no manufacturers name on the movement.

I was wondering what is it worth? I will get it on ebay when I get some photos together. As lovely as it is I would rather use the money to invest into other watches. I will get some pics up as soon as I can.

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Really need some pic's of this

These things are normally marketing tools given to jewellers to help flog the watches, normally with a cheapo quartz movement. It will be worth something, but the bay is the right place - i'd list it at 99p start and see where it goes


----------



## Aviator55 (Jun 11, 2010)

This is the clock,not a quartz and I can guarantee it came from an aircraft.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Lovely looking movement,and a really interesting rediscovery!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I cant help with a valuation but its a cracking looking clock....

If you do figure out a value then let me know, I might well be interested....


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Please PM me when you list it, that movement looks brand spanking new. I can think of a few uses for it.

It might sell on well if you can determine what kind of aircraft it would go into. ... Well, I probably just suggested myself right out of the bidding, but you dserve to get its full worth. :hi:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.knirim.de/zbreguet.pdf

From Konrad Knirim's book.


----------



## Aviator55 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help, I'll list it on ebay when I decide on what category is best.

Thanks Jeremy


----------



## Aviator55 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have just listed this on ebay. Just search for Breguet.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Romania? The only auction I found was in Romania.


----------



## Aviator55 (Jun 11, 2010)

David, Are you doing an "all categories search" because when I do one it comes up??


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep, all categories, terms like "Breguet 11" "Breguet aircraft".... Maybe you should just post the item number here (not link, though I believe you're entitled to post a link to your own listing).


----------



## Aviator55 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi David, The item no is	330447993840 .Also ,I thought maybe try ebay.com.au the Australian site although it should also do a search on international sites when you do a search. Hope you have better luck.

Cheers Jeremy


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

:man_in_love: my eyes lit up when i saw the movement picture - how much did this go for in the end?


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> :man_in_love: my eyes lit up when i saw the movement picture - how much did this go for in the end?


still available on the bay with 7 days to go


----------



## Dejan (Aug 14, 2011)

http://tinypic.com/r/23vm9tw/5 Sell Breguet Type 11


----------

